# poll: who is your favorite MEN/EDAIN character?



## fëanáro

who is your favorite men in the simarillion?


----------



## fëanáro

I like really much Beren for his backround and adventures, but Turin is the #$%& !!
I mean he slew a DRAGON! who can do that? only him, his the toughest and he was cursed all of his life and even so he lived in greatness.
Turin Turambar is the best.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow

> _Originally posted by fëanáro _
> *I like really much Beren for his backround and adventures, but Turin is the #$%& !!
> I mean he slew a DRAGON! who can do that? only him, his the toughest and he was cursed all of his life and even so he lived in greatness.
> Turin Turambar is the best. *



Yo i totally agree. He was tha kegest man fighter (i think) to ever hit the earth.


----------



## Mormegil

Turin kicks ass. 
He was just the greatest warrior of all time. Slaying a dragon and fighting the monsters of morgoth for all his life.
He is even prophesised to deal the final deathblow to Morgoth in the final battle..... Apparently tne only mortal who can kill a God.


----------



## Mormegil

> _Originally posted by fëanáro _
> *
> I mean he slew a DRAGON! who can do that? only him, *


*

Actually, Bard the Bowman slew Smaug in The Hobbit.

But I agree with your points about Turin though *


----------



## Snaga

Also Earendil killed Ancalagon the Black - the greatest ever dragon. Admittedly he was half-elven. Anyone know who killed Scatha the Worm?


----------



## Grond

I'll get back to you on the Scatha the Worm request. It tells in HoMe or UT. He was a forefather of Eorl and it might even be in the Appendix of RotK. I don't have my book but I'll find it later today. And Turin was a real baddy. He must've killed literally hundreds if not thousands of orcs in his day.

Oops... I found it. Scatha the Wurm was slain by Fram son of Frumgar (an ancestor of Eorl the Young). This is told in The Lord of the Rings Appendix A II; The House of Eorl. (From Annals of Arda Website).


----------



## Aredhel

My favorite is Elendil, because he fought Sauron and was killed, and he was the ancestor of Aragorn. He also had his famous sword.


----------



## Bucky

>>>He is even prophesised to deal the final deathblow to Morgoth in the final
battle..... Apparently tne only mortal who can kill a God.


Where's that/
I apparently need to read some of HoME....


I voted for Turin & was surprised to see the overwhelming support for him.
Maybe it's because of the deeper insight into his person given in the longer portions of Narn I Hin Hurin in UT where we get to know him in more detail than any other 1st Age character after the return of the Nolder.

He's messed up for sure. 
Too prideful to accept Thingol's pardon.
Kills his best friend by mistake.
His pride & overbearing nature take down Nargothrond.
He even returns to his homeland & brings more woe on his people by starting a mini rebellion.

But, He's 5 & his sister dies.
He's 8 & his father leads his people away to war & none return, not even to give tidings.
A year or two later, he's sent away from his mother.
His whole family is placed under a curse by Morgoth.

No wonder he's messed up. 
Who wouldn't be?


----------



## Beleg Strongbow

Turin put peace into Beleriand 4 times 1st with Doriath , 2nd with the outlaws 3rd with Nargarthrond 4th with men of brethil any other man do this virtually by himself?


----------



## Grond

> _originally posted by Grond on another thread_
> *Turin my man, I don't look at you and despair, I look at you with despair. Never has there been a more tragic character in all of Middle Earth than Turin Turambar. Quoting Glaurung (my buddy), "Evil have been all thy ways, son of Hurin. Thankless fosterling, outlaw, slayer of thy friend, thief of love, usurper of Nargothrond, captain foolhardy, and deserter of thy kin....." Other than these few shortcomings.... I love you man!...*


----------



## Feanor

My fav? Hurin, bc HE WAS THE MIGHTIEST (and bc no one else picked him).


----------



## Harad

Turin because he's positively tragic. Shakespearean even. Hurin is pretty durn good too but he whimpers out (maybe more tragic?)


----------



## e.Blackstar

I like Beren and Turin the best.

My fave Sil character is Huan though...even though he ain't Man.


----------



## Morgul Agent

I voted for Turin, but I wanted to vote for Tuor! Why isn't he there??  


Anyway, Tuor was so cool because he found that ancient armour and had a crazy visit by Ulmo the Sea God, and went to Gondolin before it fell. But Turin was his cousin, and was also pretty magnificent, what with his black sword and everything. But his life was so tragic that it's a bit depressing to read about. 

In either case, Turin and Tuor are both also great because they are ancestors of Numenor (mostly Tuor), and eventually Elendil, Isildur, and Aragorn.

Off topic: I love how Aragorn is related to almost everyone important in the Silmarillion, like Beren, Luthien, Tuor, Turin, Hurin, Elros, Elrond, etc...


----------



## Confusticated

Tuor is my favorite. I also like Amandil and Faramir a great deal.

On the poll I would probably go with Hurin.


----------



## Eledhwen

Bucky said:


> Turin messed up for sure.
> Too prideful to accept Thingol's pardon.
> Kills his best friend by mistake.
> His pride & overbearing nature take down Nargothrond.
> He even returns to his homeland & brings more woe on his people by starting a mini rebellion.
> 
> But, He's 5 & his sister dies.
> He's 8 & his father leads his people away to war & none return, not even to give tidings.
> A year or two later, he's sent away from his mother.
> His whole family is placed under a curse by Morgoth.
> 
> No wonder he's messed up.
> Who wouldn't be?


It's the flawed characters that make a story. Where would LotR be without Gollum?


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

*cough ahem* *a small dissenter raises her hand timidly in the back row* I loved Túrin, but I'm more drawn to his dear old dad, somehow, the way he cast away his shield and sang as he slew this huge pile of Orcs, just so that Turgon and his folk could escape the field of battle, that was AWESOME! And he was so strong, defying Morgoth and...making him curse his whole family, NO!!! And then at the end, when he was a little nutty too, and reminded me of his tragically heroic son, the more so because he was like that because of his grief for the aforementioned son, it struck me in its own quiet little way as being even more deeply tragic than anything that happened to Túrin Turambar. Húrin Steadfast, steadfast no more, you can't beat that. Which just goes to show how important Túrin was, as I wouldn't even like my favorite Adan without him, and it truly is the flawed characters that make a story, as Eledhwen so aptly put it.

Oh, and Tuor was great too, and should so totally be on this poll, it would have made my choice a little harder.

Beren was a really neat character as well, I think he used to be my favorite, and I can't even really say why he isn't anymore. Probably as soon as I actually read the Sil again I'll want to change my vote. It's one of those inevitable Murphy's law things.


----------



## Witch-King

Turin rules


----------



## Maggot

I agree with morgul agent where is tuor anyway turin fell in love with his sister sicko


----------



## Ceorl

'fraid this has to be Hurin, who is stated as the greatest warrior ever to walk Middle-Earth. He held the pass to ensure Turgon's safe retreat, and through all the years he was held prisoner and forced to watch his family's torment, he never broke or asked for release. 

Sure Turin was a great fighter and he was brave, but he was also one arrogant prig. He doomed Nargothrond, and then he murdered a lame guy in cold blood. (the rest was bad luck, and Morgoth's fault, but these things were all him).


----------



## Maeglin

My favorite is not on the poll, Tar-Aldarion. Sure he had some marital problems, but he was the first great mariner of Numenor and a great King. It was Aldarion that began the friendship of Elves and Men of Numenor, and he aided Gil-Galad in his fight against Sauron to help save the second age of Middle-Earth.


----------



## Scatha

Grond said:


> Oops... I found it. Scatha the Wyrm was slain by Fram, son of Frumgar (an ancestor of Eorl the Young). This is told in The Lord of the Rings Appendix A II; The House of Eorl. (From Annals of Arda Website).



The rumor of my death is geatly exaggrated though, Grond. 


Maggot: If you read closely, neither was aware of who the other was, until it was too late to turn back.


----------



## angnor

I'm a fan of Tuor myself.Of those listed, I like Hurin. There's something about a guy who just stands there and fights to the last because he refuses to leave the land he loves. It helps that he didn't destroy everyone he loved in the bargain (ok, maybe Gondolin...)


----------



## Annaheru

Hurin definitely, not only does Tokien specifically tell us that he was the greatest mortal warrior ever, but his defiance of Morgoth is an amazing tale of true courage. Remember, Hurin betrayed Gondolin by accident_ while still under Morgoth's spell._ And if the events of Turin's life were tragic, how much more so for Hurin, who was forced to watch his family's destruction through Morgoth's eyes. He only recovered in Doriath, where he repented of his words to Thingol. Turin threw himself on his sword in horror of the many evils he had done, Hurin threw himself into the sea because grief had consumed him and left him purposeless.


----------



## Ingwë

My favourite edain character is Tuor. He is very interesting hero. He is cousil of Turin Turambar but when he met him he didn`t reckognize his own cousil. 
There is some differents between Turin and Tuor. Tuor is a heir of Hador and he is like the men of him house. But Turin is not like him. He was chosen by Ulmo as a messenger to Turgon, King of Gondolin. Therefore Tuor was worthy of being a messenger of a Vala. 
He wed an elf - Idril Celebrindal, daughter of Turgon. His son was Earendil. After the fall of Gondolin he dwelt with the Exiles in the Mouths of Sirion. After a while he sailed into the West.


----------



## Greenwood

How did Earendil not make the cut for this poll? I know he is "half-elven", but so is his son Elros, and he made the poll.


----------



## Turin

It should be quite apparent who I voted for, obviously Hador  .


----------



## Ingwë

Greenwood said:


> How did Earendil not make the cut for this poll? I know he is "half-elven", but so is his son Elros, and he made the poll.


 
Hm, very interesting. Earendil is one of my favourite men characters. Elros has 0%. Earendil is very important half-elven. 
Maybe we should ask the author of the poll.


----------



## Gil-Galad

It is so difficult to say...
I doubt between Turin,Huor,Tuor and Earendil.They were great men and heroes,who did a lot for ME.

Turin's story is without any doubt the most tragical one,and I do like him very much,but somehow I have some more sympathies towards Tuor.I realise that Turin was probably the greatest man in ME,but his story makes me sad most of the time I read it.Having in mind my mood these days  I would definitely vote for Tuor,but if I have to be honest-the strongest character was shown by Hurin.


----------



## Feagolfin

> Actually, Bard the Bowman slew Smaug in The Hobbit.
> 
> But I agree with your points about Turin though


 
Smaug is not a god and so Turin was the only mortal to be capable of this.


----------



## Ithrynluin

Feagolfin said:


> Smaug is not a god and so Turin was the only mortal to be capable of this.



What do you mean by that? That Glaurung was a god and Turin was the only mortal capable of slaying one!?


----------



## Maggot

I'm still scandalised that Tuor isn't there. I also have to say why is Ar-Pharazon on there surely nobody would vote for him as he went to take the lands of Valinor by force. Sure Sauron corrupted him but the faithful didn't fall for his fair disguise. Elrond and Gil-Galad didn't fall for Sauron either.


----------



## Alatar

Tuor!
Where is Tuor!
Come back Tuor!

Tour is the best he is the only man to share the fate of elves!
If someone had listened to him Gondalin would not have been destroyed!
If someone _hadn't_ listened to Turin Narogathrond would not have been destroyed!
Tour was sent by a god.
Turin was cursed by a god.

Someone put tuor on the poll.

Hurin is great though, I mean he is there alone all his warriors are dead around him Turgon is legging it and he stands there and kills seventy orcs and trolls on his own before his kills burried him it then took a maia to take him away.
If only his bloodline had continued.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

I'd like to point out to everyone that asked that Earendil is not generally considered to be Edain because he did choose the fate of the Elves, even if it was only for the sake of Elwing that was still his choice and he should be counted by it. Elros did choose mortality, unlike his father, so he gets a spot on this poll.

However, I totally agree that Tuor should be on here, I have no idea if I still would have voted for Hurin if they were both there.


----------



## Niirewen

Earendil is probably my favorite.. but he's not on the poll. Even if he did become immortal, he was still a man first. Maybe that doesn't count. Oh well. I pick Beren, then.


----------



## Thorondor_

Beren is the most heroic figure... for him, love is above earthly and heavenly things - he went even to hell and he gave up a silmarilion, in order to be with his loved one. Immortal glory to the heroes!


----------



## Ithrynluin

Bump

I added Tuor to the poll. How could _he_ have been missing of all people?






If any other prominent figures are missing from it, do say.


----------



## Finrod Felagund

i voted Tuor, he evaded that Easterling chieftan (Lorgan i think), he fought bravely in the fall of Gondolin and helped the survivors escape. i didn't vote Turin because it was his fault Nargothrond fell and he also killed Beleg who i like.


----------



## Amarie Veanne

I've voted for Tour... he's definitely my favourited Edain.
AI like Beren also, but Tour won this time!


----------



## Bucky

Poll's over?

I woulda voted for Tuor myself....

Turin's fun to read, but a prideful jerk who was his own worst enemy (except for Glaurung!).

His father, Hurin, you gotta love, if just for defying Morgoth....

'But it was never said that he (Hurin) asked Morgoth for mercy for either himself or his family.' (After Morgoth cursed them)

Hurin however, especially if you read 'The Wanderings of Hurin' in HoME, is such a tragic & bitter character after being released by Morgoth - Laying Brethil & The People of Haleth to waste & indirectly causing the Fall of Thingol in Doriath that it's impossible to call him a 'favorite' character.

Beren's just too unbelievably good. 
I mean, the guy stands there in love while the leaves fall & winter turns into spring?
Gimme a break - He would've froze to death and/or starved ......

But you gotta like the part when he holds out his hand to Thingol upon fulfilling the quest of The Silmaril & names himself 'Camlost', One Hand. 

Of the Numenoreans, Ar-Pharazon takes the cake. What a pompous ass who got his just deserts, although Sauron the Deceiver played a BIG part in that act.


----------



## Confusticated

Ithrynluin said:


> I added Tuor to the poll. How could _he_ have been missing of all people?


I agree! Tuor has always been one of my favorites, but at the moment I'd like to name Amandil. I admire what he did, it showed strength and courage like few Numenoreans had. That could be said of all the _Faithful_ though. But Amandil's sacrifice was one of the greatest among men at the time.


----------



## Master of maps

I just had to vote for Hurin, because though there arent many votes for him so far, he is probibly the most mighty character on there so far, because when he was captured by morgoth, he laughed in his face when he was questioned, thus showing a complete disobediance to the dark lord. Therefore he has earned my vote.


----------



## Varokhâr

Turin Turambar!


----------



## Curufin

Why isn't Andreth on that list? Huh?  She may not be 'male', but she is _Edain_, and happens to be my favorite of their species. 

Couldn't vote in the poll becuase I really can't stomach any of them. 

Least favorite would definitely be Túrin though. There aren't words in the English language strong enough to describe my hatred.


----------



## Thorin

Beren by far. The man had gumption and balls.

Think about it. Here are the highest elves and Morgoth lusting and killing after the Silmarils, and Beren mocks an elven king's bribe to give Luthien to him if he gets the Silmaril, saying that it was a useless jewel to trade for such a fair maiden.

Then the man goes in to the lair of Morgoth to win the hand of Luthien. 

What a dude!


----------



## Illuin

I would have liked to see _Tar-Aldarion _in that group. *Aldarion and Erendis* is one of my all time favorite tales (though unfinished), and he was “_the greatest Elf-friend among Men_” in the words of Gil-galad in a time when Sauron was threatening. But, I probably would have picked _*Turin*_ anyway. No matter how you slice it, he was just awesome.


----------



## Turgon

I voted for Tuor in the poll - I think he is a stand out character in the Silmarillion. Somebody I always liked. He seemed a bit of natural hero - very charismatic - so unlike his lunatic cousin.

I liked Aldarion too Illuin - though he did annoy me quite a bit in the Tale of Aldarion and Erendis. Sometimes I just felt like shouting _'just give her a hug you big muppet'_ maybe that's just me though.

Also I know this is the Silmarillion forum but where is Aragorn? Maybe not a popular choice but he was up there with the greats. He was a ranger's ranger and a king's king. Cool guy...


----------



## Illuin

> from Turgon
> Also I know this is the Silmarillion forum but where is Aragorn?


 

Well, this may appear a bit cliché (especially since I‘m a _Silmarillion_ fan infinitely more than a_ LOTR_ fan), but in all honesty had _Aragorn_ been a choice I would have voted for him. Being very popular would not discourage me from choosing him. He was the whole package, and had great wisdom; he was fierce, fearless, kind, generous. And *Aragorn* was not *Arrogant* ….big plus. At any point in time, during any of the days of old, he would have been *THE *choice for a leader (even among Elves). I would have hung with him. But, this is _The Sil_, not _LOTR_. Wow; now that I think about it, *Aldarion and Erendis* is _UT_, not _The Sil_…ha!  



> I voted for Tuor in the poll


 
Yeah..._Tuor_ was right up there with _Turin_…and of course, so was _Beren_. Tough choice.


----------



## Voronwen

I know this is an old thread, but i could not help but vote... 



> who is your favorite MEN/EDAIN character?


 
_Elendil_

Greatest lord of the Faithful... who could not love him for all that he did.


----------



## Starflower

The poll aside, Tuor is my all-time favourite human in Silmarillion. He didn't exactly have a rosy start in life, but he made good, unlike his cousin Turin. He gets a personal visit from Ulmo, is the first Man to enter Gondolin, marries the High King's daughter and becomes father to the greatest mariner in the history of Arda. He is the grandfather to an entire nation (Numenor) and through him, ultimately we get Aragorn who saves the world.
What's there not to like?


----------



## Confusticated

Don't have a strong preference... but I might tend towards Hurin. I also liked Tuor and his story. And like Huor and Beren. But I have to admire Hurin... and his and Morwen's story is the most sad... its just not right what happened to them!

The only thing that really surprises me about the poll is the number of poeple who voted for Turin. Turin is not a favorite of mine, though I feel bad for what became of his life.

One not in the poll I like is Ardamir.


----------



## Starbrow

Who is Ardamir? It's been too long since I've read the Sil.


----------



## Confusticated

I ment Amandil! How embarrassing... slightly similar meaning names?:*o


----------



## Turgon

*shakes head*

What were you thinking?

:*p


----------



## Confusticated

Must have been distracted...:*p


----------



## childoferu

Turin definitely, he was the most realistic, after all his failings and mistakes there was still good in him just like humanity itself, everybody else just seems sooo _idealized, _maybe its just me, also i'm a sucker for tragedic characters


----------



## Labadal

Sorry for resurrecting old thread...

Definitely Turin Turambar - he's one of the most complex, tragic and, yes, human characters in the entire legendarium.


----------



## Peeping-Tom

Would have voted for Tuor's son (a bright star in the sky, and the saviour of all ME), but he's not on the list...
So I had to vote for Tuor and thereby all of his family and ancestors right down to Elessar.

But for best history, I would vote for "Turin".... Nothing over or besides the Narn...


----------



## Kyranger

Tuor definitely, he has always been my favorite.:*)


----------



## Bard the Bowman

Remember, we aren't voting on the most important Man, but just our favorite. 

I really like the House of Hador. It was tough between Turin and Hurin, but I had to go with Turin. I have so much sympathy for both of them, but more for Turin because he was so much more afflicted by the Curse of Morgoth. Also he has so many cool names. Turin, Mormegil, Neithan, Gorthol, Igarwaen, Thurin, Turambar, and Adanedhel. I think there are a couple more. Anyway, Turin kicks ass. He is the man. He almost overthrows the Curse, and kicks Glaurung's ass!


----------



## Bellandor

He's not mentioned in this poll, but Barahir would have to be one of my favourites. The father of Beren and a hero in every sense of the word. I was pleased when his son Beren avenged his death and recovered the ring given to him by Finrod. :*D


----------



## JCCDragons

Elendil. He stayed faithful to the Valar even though Ar-Pharazon would kill him for it.


----------



## Exma

I see I have fallen in with larger vote for Turin....c'mon...whats not to like? Tragic, brave, loyal *except when waking from a stupor*


----------

